
Fayde – Silverlight Everywhere, in JavaScript & HTML - moeffju
http://fayde.io/
======
ckluis
The fantasy football example was pretty large, but still pretty quick. The
site itself could you a design refresh.

------
mrcsparker
This is amazing. Silverlight ported to Javascript.

Why haven't I heard more about this?

------
PaulHoule
Wow!

